# Coming Soon - June



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - June

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Horus Heresy: Crimson King (eBook)









Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Hallowed Knights Plaque Garden (eBook)









Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Scions of Elysia MP3










Kind of glad theres a lean month!


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Bit of a light month June. I predict a suprise Ravenor box set with my mystical powers ????


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

My bank account says...hope not


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Last time their was a slack month we got hit with the Ghosts trilogy. I didn't buy it but I won't be able to resist Ravenor. It's coming like a bad dream


----------

